# Nurse Visit with PPD PLANT



## rharmon (Jun 18, 2008)

Trying to find some documentation in reference to this because I don't believe you can charge a NV with the PPD Plant (PPD read is anothe story:0).
Unable to "open" the June 2007 Coding Edge as supposedly there is a good reference there.  Thanx, Rose Harmon


----------



## jbolton (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi. Not sure if this will help, but we don't charge 99211 for a PPD placement. I don't think it is legitimate as 99211 states that it is the evaluation and management of a patient usually presenting problems that are minimal. Since the nurse isn't really evaluating and managing anything and the patient usually isn't presenting with a problem for a PPD placement. Doesn't seem eithical to bill the patient in addition to the PPD. Just my thoughts  Thanks!


----------

